
Clipboard | Home - chrismealy
http://www.clipboard.com/
======
mweibel
As far as I can see is this more or less what Memonic, a swiss startup,
already does: <http://www.memonic.com/>

~~~
gwf
I think there are some pretty significant differences. First, our clips look
pretty much the source. For example, [http://www.clipboard.com/clip/LR-
Jx3fkJQ-6ZlM58bvBM9I7BMs2oy...](http://www.clipboard.com/clip/LR-
Jx3fkJQ-6ZlM58bvBM9I7BMs2oykTMBXe) is a clip I took of the TR article.

Second, we maintain a lot of the functionality of the original clip. Here's a
stock chart: <http://www.clipboard.com/clip/LR4afhOoCYqJ-LDy>. Here's a live
map: [http://www.clipboard.com/clip/LR-
KylLO_bqPkN0m5S3BjhOSpVleZm...](http://www.clipboard.com/clip/LR-
KylLO_bqPkN0m5S3BjhOSpVleZmN-925e). And here's a rickroll:
[http://www.clipboard.com/clip/LR-KYfVlg-
DQOMxuDUnVPFaxHPlpRt...](http://www.clipboard.com/clip/LR-KYfVlg-
DQOMxuDUnVPFaxHPlpRtXqZLye).

Third, we allow a lot of ways to get your clips out of clipboard.com and into
other places, most notably our embeds, as shown at
<http://blog.clipboard.com/>.

Fourth, p2p sharing between users is really lightweight powerful. Just make an
@mention.

We optimized for fidelity, functionality, portability, and sharing. It's an
admittedly crowded space, but I am pretty sure that our approach is actually
quite distinctive.

